# Working for Fitness First UAE



## mikey10

Does anyone have any experience of working at Fitness First in Dubai / UAE? I have an offer to start as a Fitness Instructor for AED2800 per month for 3 months and then I can progress to Personal Trainer and keep just 50% of what I earn.

I am already a master personal trainer and it doesn't sound like much of a deal to me unless you just qualified.


----------



## sgilli3

Please tell me you made an error and typed 2800 instead of 28,000....if not FORGET IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Equus08

mikey10 said:


> Does anyone have any experience of working at Fitness First in Dubai / UAE? I have an offer to start as a Fitness Instructor for AED2800 per month for 3 months and then I can progress to Personal Trainer and keep just 50% of what I earn.
> 
> I am already a master personal trainer and it doesn't sound like much of a deal to me unless you just qualified.


So you start at AED 2800 and then after 3 months you will get AED 1400 or 50%?


----------



## mikey10

At first the salary is AED2800 and then after 3 months you become freelance but they take a 50% cut of what you earn. Just sounds like a rip-off to me.


----------



## sgilli3

Are they covering the costs of housing, insurances etc ?


----------



## mikey10

No, I believe you have to find housing yourself but for the first 3 months you pay to share in their accommodation.


----------



## Equus08

Depends on a lot of factors Mikey. 

Are you earning the same from where you came from? Are you gonna grow when you take the job? Is this the career you want? Are you gonna have fun at FF1st? etc etc etc

At the end of the day, the decision is yours.


----------



## Elphaba

mikey10 said:


> At first the salary is AED2800 and then after 3 months you become freelance but they take a 50% cut of what you earn. Just sounds like a rip-off to me.


That is outrageous! I'd tell them to get stuffed. If you are properly qualified an offer like that is insulting, especially as membership of FF isn't considered cheap.

If you want to move to Dubai as a personal trainer, you might be better off looking for a position at a hotel to start with. I understand that you could get something closer to Dhs 8,000 per month with accommodation. 


-


----------



## Elise_Marie

Not a chance anyone can live on that. Think of it this way... It's pretty much one pair of shoes here...

I'd stay put


----------



## cairogal

This is one job that just doesn't pay in the UAE. I think a more reasonable salary to expect would be 3500 plus commission and shared housing (and you will work like a dog for that commission).


----------



## Maz25

mikey10 said:


> At first the salary is AED2800 and then after 3 months you become freelance but they take a 50% cut of what you earn. Just sounds like a rip-off to me.


I am moving out to Dubai soon and I made my decision based on the increased opportunities for career progression. I work in construction, hence the array of projects also helped and when I heard that my salary would double and I wouldn't even have to share it with the taxman, that more or less sealed the deal!!

My point is that, this salary is extremely low and when you started thinking about a possible move, you must have had at least a few reasons that governed that decision and hence, you need to assess this offer against those criteria that you set when you first started looking for a job. If the offer fails against your own criteria, I would say walk away as it seems FF are out to take advantage of you. I'm not sure where you are from but ultimately, when you move jobs, especially if you have to jump on a plane to do it and move away from friends and family, it should be because there are greater opportunites and maybe a better salary, better working conditions, etc.
Please do not let yourseld be dazzled by bright lights  and make a decision which will leave you struggling to make ends meet and having to hand over such a large percentage of you income to your employer. Even the UK taxman is not that greedy!!!

I would advice doing a little bit more research and being a little bit more patient and hopefully you will be rewarded with a much better package.

Best of luck


----------



## 54248

What should be the minimum one ask for? AED 5000 per month or something?


----------



## BeautifulMystique

Most companies that send their employees out to work overseas offer them accommodation, allowances etc. It doesn't seem as if FF is doing that and with the amount they are offering you - forget it!

You can't live with that pay in Dubai. It's absurd!


----------



## cairogal

5000 plus commissions plus provided accommodation would be an absolute minimum but tragically the best-paying job for PTs in the UAE.


----------



## spacey

*Same as you*

Hi Mikey
I have been offered the same. What did you decide to do?


----------



## dxbcamper

That indeed is a ripoff, but at the end of the day, if you only make aed 300 at home, then it's worth it. The question is, where can you find a dump to live in that allows you to save enough?


----------



## Maz25

dxbcamper said:


> That indeed is a ripoff, but at the end of the day, if you only make aed 300 at home, then it's worth it. The question is, where can you find a dump to live in that allows you to save enough?


I think the point that we are all trying to make is that with the kind of money you've been offered, you are most likely to find yourself struggling to make ends meet!! Whilst I appreciate that 300AED might be a lot of money in your country, in Dubai it is peanuts! You need to consider the cost of living in Dubai because that is where you will be living. It doesn't matter that you could live comfortably on the salary that you have been offered in your home country; in Dubai, this salary is not enough!

In regards to that 'dump to live', I think you'll find that you are likely to find a needle in a haystack a lot quicker, especially on such a low budget! Think about it! What is the point of moving to another country if your standard of living will go down, you'll struggle to meet your living costs and won't have anything left over to save! On top of that, you will be away from your family and friends! I think based on that, you will have a lot more to lose than you stand to gain by accepting this offer. I would say look for another offer and don't sell yourself short. There are plenty of employers out there who will be more than happy to advantage of your gullibility!

Best of luck!


----------



## golden_cyprea

*replyto mike*



Maz25 said:


> I am moving out to Dubai soon and I made my decision based on the increased opportunities for career progression. I work in construction, hence the array of projects also helped and when I heard that my salary would double and I wouldn't even have to share it with the taxman, that more or less sealed the deal!!
> 
> My point is that, this salary is extremely low and when you started thinking about a possible move, you must have had at least a few reasons that governed that decision and hence, you need to assess this offer against those criteria that you set when you first started looking for a job. If the offer fails against your own criteria, I would say walk away as it seems FF are out to take advantage of you. I'm not sure where you are from but ultimately, when you move jobs, especially if you have to jump on a plane to do it and move away from friends and family, it should be because there are greater opportunites and maybe a better salary, better working conditions, etc.
> Please do not let yourseld be dazzled by bright lights  and make a decision which will leave you struggling to make ends meet and having to hand over such a large percentage of you income to your employer. Even the UK taxman is not that greedy!!!
> 
> I would advice doing a little bit more research and being a little bit more patient
> and hopefully you will be rewarded with a much better package.
> 
> Best of luck


hi! i got an offer as well to work in ff as a membership consultant . it's 3500AED including rent allowance. i've made several research about dubai's cost of living and hell... it's skyrocket!! the house, the food and the transportation. my fellow peers in dubai tells me that the offer i signed up here in manila might change once i stepped in to dubai. is this for real? they say they might cut the offer in half even if you have signed up the job offer.Please help.

Cyprea from Manila


----------



## jump

golden_cyprea said:


> hi! i got an offer as well to work in ff as a membership consultant . it's 3500AED including rent allowance. i've made several research about dubai's cost of living and hell... it's skyrocket!! the house, the food and the transportation. my fellow peers in dubai tells me that the offer i signed up here in manila might change once i stepped in to dubai. is this for real? they say they might cut the offer in half even if you have signed up the job offer.Please help.
> 
> Cyprea from Manila


rent allowance included in the 3.5k salary? if it is and you need to look for your own accommodation, not might be worth it coming here.. better stay in Manila unless you have other reasons for working here..


----------



## sara81

i am working for fitness first in Burjuman. The first few months are a struggle at only 2800 basic salary but you start earning 50% commission from day 1. So really its down to how hard you want to work for your money! I will be making about 6000aed for my first month which is not bad as ive only been with the company a few weeks. Top earners are making in excess of 25000aed a month!! Will take a few months before i get to that stage but its possible. I refused to accept their accom and am forking out a whopping 6000dhs a month for my flat but i think you just have to weigh up what's important to u. I didnt come over to work like a dog and live like one too. Working i can deal with but i need to be able to come home to a nice clean environment where i can shut out the world if i want!! Might be an idea to come over with a few thousand to help you through the first few months unless you're happy to share a bedroom and accept their accom..... 

I would advise against working for any hotel as a PT as most of you know what happened on my arrival to the UAE. They exploit their staff and offer a basic wage of 2500 with NO commission. FitnessFirst are the best way to go right now, the money is there to be made, you just have to work for it!


----------



## Guest

Dude not only are you being hustled but you are getting jabs to the face with this offer...

2800 AED a month? Do you know thats' like what 400 quids? a month? I know some personal trainers in Dubai at Festival City and I can tell their salary isn't much because they are jumping on every new member that comes into the gym for commission on personal training.

Some dude just wouldn't stop calling me, he wanted to be my personal trainer for 5000AED a month? Do you know what means here? That's a brand new 2009 Mercedes Benz S-500 that I could be driving instead of paying this dude.

NUTS!
-Joey


----------



## sara81

I would have to disagree with your comments. 2800dhs is the basic salary. You get commission on top of that immediately which can take you up to 25000 a month. As for the guy trying to sell you a package for 5000dhs a month. It is in fact 4750dhs and you get 30 hours of personal training with that and they are valid for 6 months, NOT 1 month. If you think it's expensive then fair enough, go buy a car instead. I happen to think Personal Training is an INVESTMENT in your health and if you get a good trainer (like me) then its's worth every penny.


----------



## keko

Hi,i,m thinking to move to Dubai to work like a Personal Trainer,which are the best options,it could be interesting to work in a hotel and no so stressfull,what about the visas,could someone help me!!!!thanks.


----------



## leighfitness

isn't it UAE law to provide rent allowance as part of a package?


----------



## ExpatAl

I do not think it is the law but most people get housing as part of the whole employment package.

How much that allowance is is up to you to negotiate. Some companies have their own accomodation for you to live in. But you then have no choice of location.


----------



## Genghis

mikey10 said:


> Does anyone have any experience of working at Fitness First in Dubai / UAE? I have an offer to start as a Fitness Instructor for AED2800 per month for 3 months and then I can progress to Personal Trainer and keep just 50% of what I earn.
> 
> I am already a master personal trainer and it doesn't sound like much of a deal to me unless you just qualified.


Mate believe or not it is possible to spend that amount of money on a good weekend alone - honestly (it would be a pretty good weekend though)!
Are you sure its not 2800 per week?


----------



## flossie

leighfitness said:


> isn't it UAE law to provide rent allowance as part of a package?


No, it's not the law. If you do get housing allowance, it's not included when your end of service gratuity is calculated. So, in some cases, you may be better off not getting housing allowance and getting a higher salary instead.


----------



## Slotty

I would be extremely cautious about The Fitness First Operation - A friend of mine (won't mention his name) has been through the experience and raised the following points.

1.) No way can you live on the salary in Dubai and he has had to dip into to savings on the promise of future commission.

2.) FF do not intially sponsor your residency Visa - hence the three month intial probation so you are in effect working illegally !

3.) If you come from the UK they do not explain to you what you need to do to become a tax exile and therefore - you would be liable to pay tax on any sums you earn in Dubai once you finally return to the UK. 

4.) If that isn't enough - please do some research in the web - there are many expats leaving Dubai at the moment with loads more probably in waiting for the school term to end. You have to ask yourself how many clients for personal training there will be.

Really sorry to be negative - I would encourage anybody to experience working overseas and Dubai in particular but I really do feel this would be a massive risk on your part.


----------



## leighfitness

I just got a job offer from FF yesterday and can confirm the above comments about theri salary. Yes it is bad, but there is a problem if you are a personal trainer - they have bought fitness planet and nautilus academy plus are opening another 4 gyms in Dubai alone this year. The amount of other gyms is decreasing (unfortunately) and FF are taking over! Thanks for the info on rent allowance. I am off to talk to people from Hayya and Collesium!


----------



## webjunky

u have got to be kidding me. even if they paid for food, housing, gas, car etc. 2800 is quite a joke. you will not get anywhere in life. save it for some college kid looking for extra cash.....


----------



## leighfitness

the pay goes like this. If you are a "full time" personal trainer at level 1 (there are four levels of trainers) then you get a base salary of 2800dhs per month, plus 50% of whatever PT sessions you do. So the average PT does 125 sessions per month, which will give him/her about $2000 US, assuming they do actually make that target (which would require 5 hours a day, 7 days a week - thats a lot of clients). The only thing they will pay for is your residency visa - HOWEVER - if you want to earn 100% from your sessions, you can elect to go "freelance" and they will remove your base salary and you have to pay them back 5000dhs for your residency visa. No other allowances, thats it. You can sometimes get a bonus if your are the best trainer for the month or something like that. So if you are married to someone who has a really good job like an executive or a doctor and they can support you then you maybe able to live off it. I think there aim is to try and make you work hard for your clients, but how can you have happy staff if they can't live somewhere? In comparison to other professions, say even bartenders at hotels, its not good enough. But then again its a big international company and if your good enough you will get into management quickly and earn more money. Best of luck to anyone trying to work as a PT, i know i need it!


----------



## jaypee1985

hello sara81! i hope ur doing great! i just want to ask you regarding the salaries you have posted as working for fitness first burjman in dubai. you stated that you had started with 2800aed/ month and worked your way up to 6000aed/month. what/how are the possibilites of earning such sweet salary?  please please do help me out. i will be in dubai this coming january 09' and want to apply in fitness 1st as well. thank you!


----------



## jaypee1985

*yes i agree*



AudreeArrington said:


> This is really a scam, but in the end, if only for AED 300 at home, so it's worth. The question is where to find the point to life, allowing you to save enough?  lane:


lol! i Love your plane!  yeah was just actually thinking about it, earning that sweet is a lot for a PT. im actually trying to move to dubai on the 20th of jan. im really focused on being hired by 1 of these 3 air companies: emirates,qatar airways or etihad airways. so im on a job hunt for one of em.. so Goodluck to me. if anybody knows any facts of being hired, pls leave me a reply. thanks guys


----------



## MJ86

hey guys! i am new to this forum... 

i've been trying to get an idea as to what the scene for PT's is like here in dubai coz i'm just starting out. i haven't as yet started applying and am concerned as to wht is usually looked for in an aspirant.  could anyone guide me as to what i could expect in terms of oppotunity? 

thank you!!


----------



## mcb

A guy I live with is a personal trainer and has worked for fitness first for 6 months and still hasn't got his visa!!


----------



## jander13

> A guy I live with is a personal trainer and has worked for fitness first for 6 months and still hasn't got his visa!!


Dubai needs a new fitness center chain! FF sucks


----------



## beanbag79

*Need info about fitness first, please.*



golden_cyprea said:


> hi! i got an offer as well to work in ff as a membership consultant . it's 3500AED including rent allowance. i've made several research about dubai's cost of living and hell... it's skyrocket!! the house, the food and the transportation. my fellow peers in dubai tells me that the offer i signed up here in manila might change once i stepped in to dubai. is this for real? they say they might cut the offer in half even if you have signed up the job offer.Please help.
> 
> Cyprea from Manila


Hi Cyprea,

I hope you found out whether this is something you want to do or not.

I got offered the same , so would liek to know, in case u took the offer, if its worth it. Also, it has been more than 2 weeks since they told me they were going to apply for the mission visa. how long does it normally take? 

thanks, would love to hear from you

JT


----------



## Lauriefit

mikey10 said:


> Does anyone have any experience of working at Fitness First in Dubai / UAE? I have an offer to start as a Fitness Instructor for AED2800 per month for 3 months and then I can progress to Personal Trainer and keep just 50% of what I earn.
> 
> I am already a master personal trainer and it doesn't sound like much of a deal to me unless you just qualified.


Hi Mikey, I have just read your post, and I had offered as well to work with FF middle East, and normaly suppose to fly out there in fw weeks time, but after all have read on your post I am not too sur to accepte it, I am PT as well and Fitness Instructor, but I don't know if the Basic salary would be enough to survive?
I just wanted to ask you if you do have more informations about it, maybe some who is currently working overthere? and could talk a bit more about the real aspect of this JOpportunity to work with FF.
Many thanks for your help, 
Cheers, Lauriefit.


----------



## jakegliddon

Hey guys I had my interview last night, and accepted this morning. The thing is they give you 120 hours of pting a month, 30 of which is your base salary equalling 4000 aed, the remaining 90 hours are paid at 40% commission which works out to be 8000 aed (rounded up). Know personally looking into pting in England mostly all of the jobs are self employed with no guarantee of income even with good marketing, at least here we are guaranteed that we would earn 12000 aed a month + which in pounds is 2000+ in my opinion being passionate about being a pt this is a fantastic opportunity and can't wait to move in the new year.

Thanks,
Jake gliddon


----------



## antoine111

Hi Mikey, just read your post. The salary of AED 2,800 looks unreasonably low. I can understand the passion you have for PT but study the offer well before you commit. Accomodation, transport etc.. are important + the start-up costs! getting your visa done is a lengthy process at FF too. I can put you in contact with a friend from UK who is also working at FF so your learn more. Thanks, Antoine


----------



## dizzyizzy

antoine111 said:


> Hi Mikey, just read your post. The salary of AED 2,800 looks unreasonably low. I can understand the passion you have for PT but study the offer well before you commit. Accomodation, transport etc.. are important + the start-up costs! getting your visa done is a lengthy process at FF too. I can put you in contact with a friend from UK who is also working at FF so your learn more. Thanks, Antoine


We've explained Jake many times that this is not a good offer but he ain't listening!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/91426-hey-guys-girls.html


----------



## ccr

dizzyizzy said:


> We've explained Jake many times that this is not a good offer but he ain't listening!!


For some people, the only way to learn is to actually experience what others warned them about.

That had happened to me a few times as well, when I wanted something so bad that I convinced myself it would work despite the warnings.


----------



## crickynicky

jakegliddon said:


> Hey guys I had my interview last night, and accepted this morning. The thing is they give you 120 hours of pting a month, 30 of which is your base salary equalling 4000 aed, the remaining 90 hours are paid at 40% commission which works out to be 8000 aed (rounded up). Know personally looking into pting in England mostly all of the jobs are self employed with no guarantee of income even with good marketing, at least here we are guaranteed that we would earn 12000 aed a month + which in pounds is 2000+ in my opinion being passionate about being a pt this is a fantastic opportunity and can't wait to move in the new year.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jake gliddon


Hi Jake,
I have worked for Fitness First Uk for 4 years and am thinking about relocating to Abu Dahbi. I worked as a Fitness Manager here in UK and have seen many people fall into the Fitness First PT trap, altho the scheme you mention above is very appealing as A) salary altho small is provided and not gym rent coming out. B) guarenteed money and chance to earn good bonus/commission.
Just wondering how you are getting on, how business is and living costs etc.
I have a young family, wife and wee boy so taking this opportunity requires alot of thinking.
Can you please provide me with an update on how you are getting on and how business is?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## indoMLA

^Thread is old, Chief. And seeing how this guy hasn't come back since joining the site, I am sure he went against everyone's advice and joined Fitness First. He is most likely getting it 'up the batty' by them, thus leaving no time to come and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## crickynicky

indoMLA said:


> ^Thread is old, Chief. And seeing how this guy hasn't come back since joining the site, I am sure he went against everyone's advice and joined Fitness First. He is most likely getting it 'up the batty' by them, thus leaving no time to come and let us know how he is doing.


indo, you currently in dubai? any links suggestions for fitness, sports, strength coach. Currently working in sports development in ireland, looking to bring family over so looking for secure job, altho have a good friend in a job with fit first in abu dhabi who is getting on great, but more information from as many people is good for me so any info u can provide is top dollar!!


----------



## AB-Fit

If you can get into a gym coordinator/manager role you will do fine here. PT salary for a family would be a struggle unless you had some seriously wealthy clients that looked after you.


----------



## Jay16

Hey, i currently have accepted a position at Fitness FIrst in Dubai, I will be based in Dubai Festival City Gym. Waiting for my VISA to be processed and hopefully should be out there May time. Any UK Expats working in that gym?


----------



## MissTish

Jay16 said:


> Hey, i currently have accepted a position at Fitness FIrst in Dubai, I will be based in Dubai Festival City Gym. Waiting for my VISA to be processed and hopefully should be out there May time. Any UK Expats working in that gym?


Hi Jay, im assuming your out in dubai now working as a PT. Just interested in how your finding it?
Thanx.


----------



## sayrah18

hi any advice if fitness first dubai has a good salary offer? and if being a fitness instructor job is good wrk in dubai?if i accept a salary offer in ff dubai what should be the minimum salary and commission should i accept? thank you


----------



## Tiffanymaree

Hi everyone, I'm currently doing HSC. Wanting to do personal training or outdoor recreation etc. Thoughts on doing it in Dubai would be amazing. I'll be also going to university studying in exercise and sports science...
Salary:
Accommodation:
Etc....


----------



## tgshep

Jay16 said:


> Hey, i currently have accepted a position at Fitness FIrst in Dubai, I will be based in Dubai Festival City Gym. Waiting for my VISA to be processed and hopefully should be out there May time. Any UK Expats working in that gym?


Jay16, 

I am considering moving there as a PT - how are you getting on at FF??

Cheers.


----------



## indoMLA

I don't understand this crap....Don't you people do any research? So many threads about how people got screwed over by Fitness First. Why is there so much interest in this crap? Do yourselves a favor and get some real skills and a real job that actually earns some money instead of trying to look good and struggle to survive.... I am gonna get flamed....


----------



## indoMLA

tgshep said:


> Jay16,
> 
> I am considering moving there as a PT - how are you getting on at FF??
> 
> Cheers.


That dude joined in March of last year and his last activity was in that same month. If that is not a worrisome sign, I don't know... 

Most of these guys struggle and never come back to tell anyone about their struggles, but if you go to any apartment gym, you can talk to them. I feel bad for these people.... I know quite a few of them that have cut their losses and moved back home (sad thing is that I have only been here a short time).


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

Being a fitness first member I would suggest standing outside someplace and handing out your own info to people who want personal trainers that come to them, because fitness first packages are way to expensive and if you have a car and time you may be able to do your own thing.You coulld go to one of those community boardsbthat are sometimes placed in Grocery stores and put up one of those flyers thatbhas your number you can tear away. 



I also think the majority of trainers share housing with a lot of people or have a spouse that is making a bigger salery.


----------



## tgshep

I am actually wanting to ultimately get into teaching over there as I have a Post Graduate Diploma in Education - I specialized in Health and Physical Education and also have a Bachelor of sports studies. As it is the middle of the school year there are no positions right now, so I was going to work in fitness for 6 or 7 months and try to tee up a teaching position in the meantime. 

BUT what is the go with the labour laws and the 6 month work ban for leaving a company within 2 years of being there? Are there ways around it? Could I work somewhere for 6 months and then switch to a teaching job without copping a work ban?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## rsinner

tgshep said:


> BUT what is the go with the labour laws and the 6 month work ban for leaving a company within 2 years of being there? Are there ways around it? Could I work somewhere for 6 months and then switch to a teaching job without copping a work ban?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated...


In theory - if you have a bachelors degree, and the new position offers more than 12,000 AED p.m., there should be no labour ban. However, I am willing to bet that this is not an absolute rule, and some form of bans could happen even if this condition is met. SO it is best to talk to the Ministry of Labour about it - however, given that you are not physically in the country, it might not be possible to speak to them because they may not respond over the phone and a physical visit is required (welcome to the 3rd world).

My suggestion would be to wait for a few months and to join the position you want directly. 
[just as an example - Abu DHabi has a new rule that by 2013 all govt. employees should move to Abu DHabi or forego their housing allowance. This is what you read in the papers. But, in practice, all new employees and ones having to get their visas renewed are being asked to show an Abu Dhabi rent contract to get a visa. So what you read about differs from practice. Given that there have been a number of conflicting announcements in the past about the labour ban, it is something I would take very seriously]


----------



## tgshep

jakegliddon said:


> Hey guys I had my interview last night, and accepted this morning. The thing is they give you 120 hours of pting a month, 30 of which is your base salary equalling 4000 aed, the remaining 90 hours are paid at 40% commission which works out to be 8000 aed (rounded up). Know personally looking into pting in England mostly all of the jobs are self employed with no guarantee of income even with good marketing, at least here we are guaranteed that we would earn 12000 aed a month + which in pounds is 2000+ in my opinion being passionate about being a pt this is a fantastic opportunity and can't wait to move in the new year.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jake gliddon



How did you go Jake? Worth it or no good???


----------



## tgshep

Thanks for your advice rsinner. I don't know what to do because im keen on coming over there asap! But obviously I dont want to have a work ban imposed on me after 6 months... No offence to anyone but it seems ridiculous that you can't leave a position within the first 2 years of employment... crazy.


----------



## Roadworrier

rsinner said:


> [just as an example - Abu DHabi has a new rule that by 2013 all govt. employees should move to Abu DHabi or forego their housing allowance. This is what you read in the papers. But, in practice, all new employees and ones having to get their visas renewed are being asked to show an Abu Dhabi rent contract to get a visa. So what you read about differs from practice. Given that there have been a number of conflicting announcements in the past about the labour ban, it is something I would take very seriously]


That seems odd, as I have an AD residence visa circa 9/2012 and they required I had HAAD-approved health insurance, not an Abu Dhabi rent contract (actually this sounds like Catch 22, as a local checking account - which at least with NBAD requires a residence visa - is needed to get a rent contract!!). Of course I am not a government employee. 

Even so, if what you say is true, it basically eliminates anyone who is not already living in the UAE from joining government. Essentially it would make things nearly impossible for newcomers to AD - requiring BOTH health insurance and a AD residential lease before you get an AD residence visa will make things even more screwed up than they are already. First of all, even if you could open a bank account without a residence visa so you could rent an AD apartment, you'd have to make sure they've given you the pink work permit, because otherwise there is no guarantee, even if you have been offered a job based on your qualifications and experience, that you will get a visa if you have an "undesirable passport" or even a US or UK passport but were born in an "undesirable place" like, say, Israel. (Lately, for colleagues and acquaintances, those undesirable passports and undesirable places have included Egypt, Iran and Syria.)

How difficult would it be to implement a system consisting of: "congrats, you've passed our opaque and arbitrary entry criteria, so here's your visa - you have 90 days to find health insurance and an apartment or we fine you 100 dhs a day after that"? Not truly fair, but better than what the case is or would be with the new rules. Then again, we live in a place which has no street addresses. Common sense is not only in short supply, but may actually be a hindrance.


----------



## skyrookie

Hey all,
I will be arriving in August to teach full time with a local international school. However, I've practiced yoga for several years now. I want to begin teaching yoga. 
How much does FF pay for group exercise classes?
I'd likely be at BJC and/or DCC at first.


----------

